# Finger Shooters Long A to A bows Posted Left and Right handed



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks for looking PMs answered


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

Most are lh but PM stock changes reasonably quickly


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

These are all 40 and longer A to A and in 50 to 70 lb range mostly left handed. Some command cam, round wheel and energy wheel all superior fingers bows


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

looking forward to my XI 44 inch axel bow !!


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

still some available


----------



## benmmc (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice! I have a Ben Pearson bow for sale on here as well. It's a newer one, though. Would also make a good finger bow at 39.5" ATA.


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

TTT Please start your own posts


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

you got any newer finger bows for sale?


----------

